
Aix Weather Widget open sourced - noja
IMO the best weather widget for Android is now open source. Play: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=net.veierland.aix GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pveierland&#x2F;aix-weather-widget
======
drmrbrewer
It's maybe of some nerdy interest, but a far better use of your time would be
to install an alternative widget that does all Aix does, only better... see
the comment here:

[https://github.com/pveierland/aix-weather-
widget/issues/1#is...](https://github.com/pveierland/aix-weather-
widget/issues/1#issuecomment-313326546)

Direct link on Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloud3squa...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloud3squared.meteogram)

------
swah
Nice, but it looks very dated and simple. The way you said it I thought it was
something like the "Weather timeline" [1] was open sourced.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samruston....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samruston.weather&hl=pt_BR)

